# BPC 157 Review



## Ls61973 (Jan 27, 2016)

After using BlueSky peptides BPC 157 for a month, I received no relief what so ever.  My bicept tendonitis is still there. Next I'll be trying superior petides bpc- 157


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 31, 2016)

this is what I feared, disappointing


----------

